# Why is it that most men and women today prefer silver jewelry/white gold/platinum to yellow gold, th



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

I have nothing against silver, *i *like silver but* i* prefer yellow gold. However* i* have never really understood the point of white gold.

Do you think yellow gold is a metal of the past and white metals are more modern?

Traditionally wedding rings and signet rings are made of 18ct Gold (Yellow) however nowadays many people seem to prefer other metals. Please comment and give your opinion.


----------



## phr33dom (May 4, 2009)

I prefer rose gold to yellow gold. But I also like silver too.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

My wife and I tend to prefer white gold/silvertone metals. I know that it has been a very long time since I have owned a piece of yellow gold jewelry. I honestly just don't care for the color, my father only wears yellow gold, and maybe I view it as an older persons item(I just don't know). I typically wear a stainless watch and my class ring is white gold and my wedding band is Tungsten. All of my wive's items are white gold or silver, and that is what she prefers. I know that she doesn't care for the color of yellow gold either, but I can't specifically say why.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

The Dandy said:


> I have nothing against silver, i like silver but i prefer yellow gold. However i have never really understood the point of white gold.
> 
> Do you think yellow gold is a metal of the past and white metals are more modern?
> 
> Traditionally wedding rings and signet rings are made of 18ct Gold (Yellow) however nowadays many people seem to prefer other metals. Please comment and give your opinion.


I prefer yellow gold, but I think that the reason that some people shy away from it is that silver/white gold/platnum etc are more neutral. By taking color out of it, I think it can (in many people's eyes anyway) go with more things. I don't know that I agree with that idea, but I have a feeling that MIGHT be the reason.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't know why, but when my wife and I picked out our wedding rings, we both wanted white gold. I guess it looks more clean? I guess I like that silverish color over the yellowish.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

This is coming from someone who wears a gold watch (only time I have purchased gold for myself), because of my lighter skin tone I prefer silver. If ever I plan on wearing a ring or a chain, it would be silver rather than gold. 

I do not see the point of the white gold. Maybe people wear it because they want gold but do not want to seem like showing off, although it is more to do with the snob factor (a friend's girlfriend wanted a white gold ring because it was the fashion at the time). Others may want to be different and think yellow gold is boring/unoriginal.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Price wise, platinum is far more 'noble' than yellow gold. Personally, I like rose gold.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While my watch was crafted from a single block of stainless steel (or so the advertisements claimed), my wedding ring and college class rings (worn each Fall, during football season) are both crafted of yellow gold and my preference for belt hardware is solid brass. I guess that means I may not be "most men and women!


----------



## DavidLeoThomas (Jan 18, 2010)

DougNZ said:


> Price wise, platinum is far more 'noble' than yellow gold. Personally, I like rose gold.


Chemically, helium is more 'noble' than either!


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

I like gold cufflinks, but also wear silver, but I'm not into metal strapped watches, rings or chains of any type. I wear plain classic style watches with gold edges to the face and black lether straps, so the gold v silver thing is not really a problem for me.

I'd avoid gold for large items perhaps, i.e go for a silver (all metal) watch, as gold can seem tacky (on some people!).


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

"Obvious" gold just seems somehow tacky to me - I prefer what I like to call "stealth luxury", ie. luxuries I can enjoy myself but which I don't broadcast to others.

The only jewelry I wear is my wedding band, and it's platinum. It's fairly big, and it would be too flashy if it were yellow gold.

I don't regard my watch (stainless Rolex Sea-Dweller with stainless oyster bracelet) as jewelry; it's a tool.

DH


----------



## J. Andrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Personally speaking, my daily watch is SS, so it just looks better for me to wear silver/ white gold/ platinum cufflinks. Not that I don't have/wear gold links w/ my gold watch.

gold feels more "classical" to me, and silver/w. gold/plat. just seems "cleaner"


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

Not sure why, but I certainly fall into the category of younger individuals who prefer silver/platinum/etc. over yellow gold. The only yellow gold items I own were inherited. As noted above, I think yellow gold is associated with an older generation, at least by people my age.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Although I don't wear much metal, the only item that I have that isn't yellow gold is my college ring; and since it has been packed away in a box for about 25 years now it probably doesn't count. My watch, my cufflinks, and my wedding band (when I was married) are all yellow gold.

Actually I don't really have a preference here but being somewhat frugal and liking to keep things simple I just picked one color out of the hat and went with it.

Cruiser


----------



## TEL (Nov 13, 2009)

For me the issue is I just don't look good wearing gold! My skin tone, my mojo? - don't know - I've seen some pictures and it looks bad. I tried wearing a gold submariner that was given to me as a gift and just couldn't pull it off. The store was kind of surprised when I traded it for SS. Some guys and gals look great in gold - some don't. I think the white gold issue is as much a perception of investment value than anything. Gold is still the king when you get to down to brass tacks! So if the color doesn't work for you, the investment/ value can still be had by going with white gold as opposed to stainless or platinum.


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

Personally lighter gold looks better on my skin tone, in certain circumstances I find yellow gold ends up looking cheap when I see it on me.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

For some reason gold does not look good on me. On the other hand I like hats that friends say they could never wear but look fine on me. Different strokes... The only "jewelry" I wear is a tungsten watch!


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

I like all kinds of precious metals-yellow gold, white gold, silver,.... but right now I can't really spend a lot of money on jewelry.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

I prefer silver as it is understated. Plus, cheaper than gold by far.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

I too am one that prefers the look of silver or white gold on myself vs. yellow gold. On me, I think it just looks more classy. Less gaudy. Might have something to do with my Air Force background as well, with blue and silver vs. gold and other colors.

My wedding ring, treasured class ring, and daily wearer watch are all silver-type finishes. My fancy watch is two-tone with rose gold. (which I prefer over yellow gold) Only my family heirloom wristwatch for the most special of occasions is all-gold finish.


----------



## Xenon (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't wear any jewelry except an all SS watch. I don't even wear my wedding band (still married).

That said, silver is the most reflective substance in the universe. It gives so much in appearance it almost looks living. The silver alloys typically used in jewelry are over 90% sliver content and thus remain very reflective. Silver is timeless and sophisticated but also much less expensive. Silver is very reactive but when it corrodes (due to sulfur) the results are also beautiful. It goes exceptionally with any color almost mimicking the color (perhaps only less impressive with yellow).
Silver and its' salts are also extremely antiseptic- bacteria and viruses cannot survive on a silver surface. 
Is there anything more beautiful than mother of pearl and silver combined (especially when both represent the surface of a P-08)

Gold is also extremely reflective, only slightly less than silver but when used in jewelry at the highest normal level of 18 k (75% gold), the reflectivity becomes substantially less due to the dull alloying metals (tin, zinc, nickel, chrome, manganese ect. are far less reflective). The up side of gold is that it is virtually immune to corrosion and pure gold is completely 100% bio-compatible (gold rashes are due to high nickel content). Gold also goes exceptionally well with all dark blues (lapis, saphire ect)

Platinum is much harder and dense than both above but quite dull. Also almost immune to any form of corrosion- but who cares it is lifeless. Platinum ( as are all other 5 PGEs) however is substantially rarer than gold or silver and certainly far more difficult and expensive to manufacture.

Never understood white gold and often what we see as being white gold is actually a rhodium (anothe PGE) plating. I view white gold as a half measure, and perhaps only appropriate (for the sake of chemical consistency) when making jewelry of different tone golds.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

For myself I prefer to wear yellow gold. I also enjoy and own pieces of jewelry made from silver, rose and white gold but I love the look yellow gold. For me, silver (with the exception of cufflinks) is a metal that should be wore with casual clothing and gold is for more formal occasions. What I enjoy most about gold is the rich and vibrant color that stands out amongst the other garments in your outfit. Gold is warm and bright and adds a bit of flair to an otherwise subtle piece of clothing or more sober outfit. Of the three watches I wear frequently one is a yellow gold plated Movado Museum face, the other is a Croton dress watch with a black lizard strap but has an 18kt yellow gold bezel and crown and my other is a SS Technomarine diving watch. For formal occasions I wear my grandfathers 14kt yellow gold 1940s Benrus watch with gold bracelet. For those who claim that yellow gold can look tacky or gaudy I would say that same can ring true for silver. It depends on the size and detail of the piece. A large 18kt gold diver watch in many cases will look tacky and so does a ridiculously large SS diving watch. I thick gold chain or bracelet and bulky yellow gold ring will look gaudy and ostentatious but so would those same size pieces in silver or white gold. I enjoy wearing my gold school ring, occasionally a thin mariner link chain or my signet ring and a figaro link bracelet if I'm not wearing a watch and they are all yellow gold. As accessories I believe they were meant to stand out a bit from the outfit and add some pop.


----------



## aluminiumfish (Feb 19, 2009)

I think they are all visually/ asethetically ( ? ..sorry ..can't be bothered with spell checker ) dull.

The bling effect would work any colour ....eg. black Amex card . 
I can remember looking at a bead of water on a leaf and wondering how magnificent its sparkle and shape was....breathtaking really...a cut diamond next to it would look linear and constrained and maybe should be 2nd to it ( beauty wise) if you looked at it objectively.

All the Inca gold masks that seem to be trotted on the National Geographic every other year or so....look really tacky...if you ask me I ( I know you did'nt...)

Gold is just yuk.
Metallized jaundice.

Besides a spot of online gambling and the odd sausage..(.I might not pray five times or at any time.)...but there that one rule for Muslim men I find effortless to fulfill......Wearing Gold is forbidden .Thank you God...( Allah).


----------



## ostpl (Jan 8, 2010)

I too am thankful for gold being haraam (forbidden). Forbidden or not, I never liked the look of gold, especially the very orange higher karat variety.


----------



## nosajwols (Jan 27, 2010)

I think that the current silver/stainless trend is a bit of a backlash from the tackiness/gaudiness of the yellow gold jewellery of the past.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

nosajwols said:


> I think that the current silver/stainless trend is a bit of a backlash from the tackiness/gaudiness of the yellow gold jewellery of the past.


Agreed.


----------



## aluminiumfish (Feb 19, 2009)

My aunt had a favourite put down that can't be applied here...

"...the only taste he has is in his mouth.."


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

This is really similar to the "rules" thread. To me, it's purely a matter of what you like and how it makes you feel. I have one white gold watch (on a bracelet, no less) that irritates one of my sons no end because "it looks like stainless steel". But it's beautiful to me and I love it. I wear a platinum wedding band most days because I love that too, but I also have a thin yellow gold band that I wear when I'm in the mood.

A white metal watch or ring is white regardless of its composition. I'm not convinced I can reliably differentiate SS from platinum or WG - but I don't care. If a piece looks right to me, it's right without ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## OldMilitary (Feb 6, 2010)

I noticed that it was mentioned that gold rashes were caused by nickel content. I assume that was "white" gold which may have nickel in it.

My wife was never bothered by rashes from her yellow gold chains, but did have a rash problem with a sterling (92.5%) chain that came on a necklace, so we got hypoallergenic silver (without nickel) from www.sabrinasilver.com (Amazon). It is a bit strange, almost white.

I have been bothered from an early age by metal watches, SS, steel, brass, others, so now I use only Titanium watches which are totally accepted by the human body, even more so than surgical steel I understand. By the way there are many kinds of Stainless Steels. Example: Some are magnetic, and others are nonmagnetic.

Of course the plastics they use on those fancy training monitoring watches probably wouldn't be a problem.

On the Titanium chains, watch out, for some come with steel clasps.

www.titaniumstyle.com has only Titanium clasps on their Titanium chains.

I don't know if Tungsten causes rashes or not. Does anyone know?


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

aluminiumfish said:


> but there that one rule for Muslim men I find effortless to fulfill......Wearing Gold is forbidden .Thank you God...( Allah).


Huh... I didn't know that about Islam. Interesting!


----------



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

aluminiumfish said:


> Besides a spot of online gambling and the odd sausage..(.I might not pray five times or at any time.)...but there that one rule for Muslim men I find effortless to fulfill......Wearing Gold is forbidden .Thank you God...( Allah).





ostpl said:


> I too am thankful for gold being haraam (forbidden). Forbidden or not, I never liked the look of gold, especially the very orange higher karat variety.


Just out of interest, why is gold forbidden by Islam?


----------



## aluminiumfish (Feb 19, 2009)

Gold is only forbidden for men....
Why...I am pretty clueless about my religion to be honest....

I think it was to stop a Vanity based arms race ....
pushing people ..men into burrowing just to buy Gold to impress...
( Gold ..usury ..closely linked )

whereas ..women were hidden and the problem did'nt exist so much....

Thats just my guess


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

aluminiumfish said:


> Gold is only forbidden for men....
> Why...I am pretty clueless about my religion to be honest....


Islamic men are forbidden by clear instructions from the deity not to wear gold or pure silk, although silver is permitted as (I think) are fabrics with some silk in the blend. I've read interpretations suggesting that this is intended to support differentiation of the basic nature of men (hard, warrior etc) from that of women. But I'm Jewish and certainly not an Islamic scholar.

Each religion has such prohibitions, and they stimulate thought and controversy anew with each successive generation. For example, we're forbidden to have permanent tattoos, allegedly because of the biblical words "You shall not make gashes in your flesh for the dead, or incise any marks on yourselves".

It's fascinating how fashion can adapt to cultural change. I assume that white gold and platinum are acceptable for many men whose religious dictates forbid yellow gold. But I'll bet there are debates about whether 14k gold is acceptable because it's almost half other metals.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

The reason is the cultural revolution of the 1960s. Compared to the 'old school' of gold, silver seems 'progressive and trendy', just like a blazer with gold buttons vs. an art student's blazer and jeans with silver.


----------



## aluminiumfish (Feb 19, 2009)

bluesman said:


> Islamic men are forbidden by clear instructions from the deity not to wear gold or pure silk, although silver is permitted as (I think) are fabrics with some silk in the blend. I've read interpretations suggesting that this is intended to support differentiation of the basic nature of men (hard, warrior etc) from that of women. But I'm Jewish and certainly not an Islamic scholar.
> 
> Each religion has such prohibitions, and they stimulate thought and controversy anew with each successive generation. For example, we're forbidden to have permanent tattoos, allegedly because of the biblical words "You shall not make gashes in your flesh for the dead, or incise any marks on yourselves".
> 
> It's fascinating how fashion can adapt to cultural change. I assume that white gold and platinum are acceptable for many men whose religious dictates forbid yellow gold. But I'll bet there are debates about whether 14k gold is acceptable because it's almost half other metals.


Oh yah....
I forgot about silk....which is cool..because I hate silk on my skin..
My cotton shirt on the other hand is a separate matter....it has penchant for silk ties beyond my control...

But actually this is quite an interesting subject...
I have a theory about the Jewish non-kosher nature of Linen- wool mixes..
I believe most taboos are based on a slither of sense.....

In this case..I would say that linen could remain damagingly damp when allied with wool...which can hold loads of moisture without feeling wet...
Hence the mixture would rot more quickly...
And therefore ..such a mixture would be considered non-kosher...
Mixing would lower costs...as I assume they would be priced differently...
Without central heating....i could imagine the wool remaining quite laden with moisture for long periods...enough to make a problem if mixed with linen ( which likes water ...but not if mixed with body bacteria )

Hence some sense in the old scriptures....


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

aluminiumfish said:


> but there that one rule for Muslim men I find effortless to fulfill......Wearing Gold is forbidden .Thank you God...( Allah).


Between that and the protection of cats, a very enlightened religion.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Unless it is done "properly" yellow gold jewelry can often look tacky, cheap, and/or ostentatious. For most situations I prefer silver.

However, when used in an understated way yellow gold can look great.


----------



## Xenon (Oct 3, 2007)

OldMilitary said:


> I noticed that it was mentioned that gold rashes were caused by nickel content. I assume that was "white" gold which may have nickel in it.
> 
> My wife was never bothered by rashes from her yellow gold chains, but did have a rash problem with a sterling (92.5%) chain that came on a necklace, so we got hypoallergenic silver (without nickel) from www.sabrinasilver.com (Amazon). It is a bit strange, almost white.
> 
> ...


Yellow gold can have alot of Nickel alloyed as well. Obviously the greater the gold content the less likely you are to have any allergic reaction.

Titanium allthough not any more attractive than other common metals, can be made into attractive objects just like SS, Aluminum, Monel,
Tungsten ect. can. Absolutely not directed at anyone here but I find titanium exceedingly over hyped by the media and hollywood which in a way does it some disservice because its advantages become overlooked.

Titanium has 2 outstanding characteristics and strength is not one of them. The first is extremely poor conductivity and the second is low coefficient of thermal expension ( it doesn't change shape alot with temperature changes). These two things make it absolutely ideal for use in and on the human body. All other metals including the ones that are far stronger and more resistent to corrosion have too much conductivity. Titanium is also extremely plentiful and with the newer Cambridge prodcution process will allow it to be used everywhere it should be used (cars, planes, bikes, roof tiles, cladding ect) since it is lighter than steal or SS and can end up cheaper than SS with new process (since SS relies on expensive alloying metals) and would be stronger than aluminum.

True there is a world of different Stainless Steals. Some have much lower corrosion resistence (martensitic) and some have incredible resistence (super duplex).


----------



## Xenon (Oct 3, 2007)

bluesman said:


> For example, we're *forbidden to have permanent tattoos*, allegedly because of the biblical words "You shall not make gashes in your flesh for the dead, or incise any marks on yourselves".


I'm not jewish, but 100 bonus points to judaism because of this (especially in the case of female skin)


----------



## Xenon (Oct 3, 2007)

bluesman said:


> For example, we're *forbidden to have permanent tattoos*, allegedly because of the biblical words "You shall not make gashes in your flesh for the dead, or incise any marks on yourselves".
> .


opps double post


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sure it's just personal taste for the most part. I have a seasonal dressing book that based the coloring on your season or skin tone. My
wedding pearls have a white gold clasp, but they are probably 50 years old now. My first engagement ring had a gold ring, but the part holding the diamond was white gold to match the pearls I was given. My 2nd engagment ring is all gold and holds a bigger diamond. I interchange them. I do think you should buy from a good jewler.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

OldMilitary said:


> I noticed that it was mentioned that gold rashes were caused by nickel content. I assume that was "white" gold which may have nickel in it.
> 
> I don't know if Tungsten causes rashes or not. Does anyone know?


Tungsten has never caused me any problems, and the watch is worn nearly every day.


----------



## OldMilitary (Feb 6, 2010)

*dorji,*
that is interesting. I didn't know of tungsten watches, only tungsten rings.

And along with the ring subject, I have seen some great looking ceramic rings, and ceramic with metal inlay-ed rings.

https://www.mensringstore.com/

*Xenon,*
that site I first gave in my first post that has titanium chains, has 3 categories of titanium. The chains are in "pure" titanium, but they have 2 other varities that are harder and stronger.

Here is where they discuss their grades:

https://www.titaniumstyle.com/ti-grades.htm

And some questions, since you know your metals. What kind of steel is surgical steel. I assume it is some kind of SS. Over time I have had some screws/plates, and even a rod to hold bones together and aligned while they healed. I noticed that the Steel can cause problems with a metal detector. The Titanium much less so.

Also what is the real difference between Tungsten and Tungsten Carbide Rings? Are they the same. The first site above sort of uses the two names interchangeably.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

OldMilitary said:


> Also what is the real difference between Tungsten and Tungsten Carbide Rings? Are they the same. The first site above sort of uses the two names interchangeably.


Tungsten is the metallic element and tungsten carbide is the chemical compound created when tungsten and carbon bond. The latter's physical properties lie someway between a metal and a ceramic.

"Tungsten" jewelry and watches available on the market are either made from tungsten metal or from tungsten carbide. Tungsten metal is by no means scratch proof - but it is about twice as hard as carbon steel. At 7.5 on the mohs hardness scale - which measures scratch resistance - it is about 2 1/2 times softer than tungsten carbide, which is the second hardest material known to man after diamond.

If a truly permanent polish and ultimate scratch resistance is what you're looking for, you should insist on tungsten carbide. The only way you'll scratch it is with a diamond, or possibly with another piece of tungsten carbide. It is, however, more brittle than metallic tungsten, and tungsten carbide jewelry has been known to fracture if subjected to high stresses.

Sometimes tungsten carbide is alloyed with nickel or cobalt, this is usually the case when it is designed for use in machine tools and this form is called cemented carbide. This industrial form is sometimes used for jewelry, in which case some people have allergic reactions to the cobalt in particular. AFAIK most reputable suppliers certify their tungsten carbide jewelry as being cobalt free.


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

If one wants an all gold watch such as a Rolex and one wants to reduce the risk of having your arm cut off by someone who wants to steal the watch, then white gold is an alternative as it looks like a stainless watch and the Rolex designs are copied so much that they are not given a second look.-Dick


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

As others have said, it's a backlash. In the latter half of the 20th century, the lower socio-economic classes in America developed an apparent lust for the stuff as a status symbol that had the advantage of being fairly liquid in times of duress. Unlike a suit from Huntsman, the guy with 15 gold necklaces could always go pawn one or two to make the rent. This is actually not a bad approach for a person who is economically unsophisticated, has occasional cash flow problems, but who does generally have a little excess wealth and a desire to show it. 

The real trouble began, IMO, when the manufacturers of mass-marketed goods started using gold trim on products that were pitched to this same lower socio-economic class. See, e.g., gold trim on Cadillacs, fake gold Rolexes, cheap "nice" pens in gold-fill... 

For people born in the 70's and later, this "tainted" image of gold has been pretty pervasive. Some of us merely insist that any gold be restrained, but others avoid it entirely. Many of the latter even extend this view to brass, and won't wear brass belt buckles. Or, rather, they will only wear them if they're plated with a silver-colored metal, since almost all buckles are brass underneath. Eventually, most of these folks will tire of their insistence that metals only be silver/white, but it takes a few years.


----------



## Augustus (Mar 5, 2010)

I think high quality gold can not be mistaken, look at (the big european jewellers) Garrard, Heiden or Cartier gold, i believe they use 18ct, when you look at it you just know it's not fake. Yellow gold is lovely i think. But for women i prefer silver.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

RJman said:


> Between that and the protection of cats, a very enlightened religion.


That explains Cat Stevens' conversion then. :icon_smile_wink:

The only gold I have is a yellow gold wedding ring. My watch is SS, but I have seen watches I fancy in rose gold. They seem less blingy to me.


----------



## ovidiu (Sep 1, 2009)

sko said:


> Not sure why, but I certainly fall into the category of younger individuals who prefer silver/platinum/etc. over yellow gold. The only yellow gold items I own were inherited. As noted above, I think yellow gold is associated with an older generation, at least by people my age.


Agreed. When I think of gold i think of the gold rush and all the greed that came with it..


----------



## InsbrokerTX (Jul 25, 2008)

Silver and white gold goes better with my skin tone and stainless watches. Plus, I tend to get bored with what "everyone else" seems to be doing at the time. 

I also prefer to avoid pretension as much as possible.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 17, 2008)

*I prefer yellow gold*

I have always worn yellow gold, and I personally like the warmer colour. I am fair-skinned with auburn hair, and yellow gold looks much better on me. I own no silver jewellery, and do not really like the look of it.


----------



## OldMilitary (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I've run into a problem. I asked my wife to wear one of her new Sterling Silver chains (without any Nickel supposedly) continuously and after 6 days her neck showed irritation.

This was a replacement for some chains and pendants I bought her for Christmas. That chain caused her to have skin problems.
The chains need to have a Silver like color to go with the pendants.

So anyway I went back to researching the problem.
The following seems to be _generally_ considered to be the most hypoallergenic metals in order of best first: (note there isn't complete agreement on this)

1. Niobium (can't really find any fabricated chains or much of anything)

2. Titanium (grayish metal color) (commercially pure grade) can get chains or rings, etc.
(used extensively in surgical implants) (more expensive than Sterling but much less than Gold)

3. Palladium (sorta of white but goes to a yellowish over time some say) (more expensive than Gold, and high melting point a problem with other metals)

3 (tie) Platinum (950 -95% pure, *wonderful* in every respect) (*very very* expensive)

5. Yellow Gold (expensive) I think the old yellow multi-linked Gold chain with a cross she has worn for years continuously never even taking it off for a shower is probably 18 carat or even 22. It was fabricated and originally bought back when gold was $35 an ounce.

5(tie) Tungsten (Less info on but no chains) (grayish) (more like Titanium in expense)

7. Sterling Silver (92.5% silver *without Nickel*) (relatively inexpensive as jewelery)

[[The above metals are ranked as pure metals. Alloying them can give desired qualities but at a cost perhaps of allergy problems.]]

8. White Gold -usually an alloy of Nickel and other things that can cause problems, except maybe Platinum (about the same cost as yellow gold)

9. Sterling Silver (normal) (92.5% *with Nickel* -common allergy problems) (relatively inexpensive)

10. Stainless Steel (by definition alloy has Chromium and maybe Nickel both of which can cause problems) (cheap as jewelry materials go)

Other metals in jewelry have various problems
Copper
alloys: Brass, Bronze 
Iron
Surgical Steel ( is only for surgery tools and equipment)

A lot of these metals are coated with Rhodium which has properties that aren't good for jewelry but is very white, shiny and non-allergenic. Problem is that it wears off if worn against the skin, and must be renewed/re-coated by a jeweler.

Further I am looking into Platinum plated Sterling Silver or Platinum plated gold chains.

For myself, I wear a Titanium watch and Titanium dog chains. I even have a few pieces of Titanium _inside_ my body. Otherwise I have big problems. Especially I have to watch out for copper and nickel.

I have lost wedding bands several times mainly in cold water without gloves which will cause your fingers to shrink. Anyway the last one I bought to satisfy my wife I ended up putting in a safety deposit box.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

OldMilitary said:


> Well I've run into a problem. I asked my wife to wear one of her new Sterling Silver chains (without any Nickel supposedly) continuously and after 6 days her neck showed irritation.
> 
> This was a replacement for some chains and pendants I bought her for Christmas. That chain caused her to have skin problems.
> The chains need to have a Silver like color to go with the pendants.
> ...


Of the following metals: niobium, palladium and platinum, which one is the most expensive of the three and which one is the least expensive of the three? And, how hypoallergenic (if at all) is Rose gold?

I don't like rose gold because I would never wear pink or purple. To me, rose gold looks fuchsia, magenta, pink or purple (depending on the light).

I discovered that I look bad in brown toned metals (such as brass, bronze, yellow gold and so on). Darker brown toned metals (such as bronze and copper) stick out like a sore thumb on me. Lighter brown toned metals (such as brass and yellow gold) look washed out on me.

I cannot (and most likely will never be able to) afford niobium, palladium and platinum (all of which are very hypoallergenic) due to stratospheric cost. I like sterling silver without nickel and titanium (both of which are also very hypoallergenic). I have never seen tungsten (another very hypoallergenic metal) in person but it sounds nice being that it is a dark gray toned metal (I love dark gray, especially charcoal).

I also like white gold but after finding out that it is not very hypoallergenic (if at all), I will avoid it at all costs.

However, I have never had a problem with sterling silver with nickel and stainless steel (I also like these metals) and I have owned lots of watches (and other products) with these metals.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Depending on complexion, one type may appear better than the other. I have dark hair and fair skin, and look much better with White Gold than with Yellow Gold. I also favor stainless steel for my watches.


----------



## OldMilitary (Feb 6, 2010)

Audi S5 TC

niobium I found mentioned, but no chains which is what I looked for - don't know cost but not too high for the small pieces it is produced in. I think pretty rare in jewelry except for small pieces of body jewelry which it does well because of the following
(niobium's low toxicity and ability to be colored by anodization are particular advantages- Wikipedia)

platinum is the most expensive of all these metals, and is the best for most things - I looked at a small chain about 16"
maybe 1 MM (or less - don't remember now because the cost made me move on quickly) and it was about $350.
My wife wants one 22" or 24" maybe about 2 MM or more (You can see the problem!)

palladium seems to yellow out so you don't want it. Not as expensive as platinum, but more than gold. You can find it in most jewelry forms but I only found it in very expensive pieces.

Rose gold is combination of relatively pure Gold, Silver, and Copper. (The copper frequently gives some people allergy problems, the silver (when pure) probably not. Pure gold usually not.

If you like Stainless Steel and Silver, you should be very happy as long as the metals don't bother you. Stainless will have chromium and maybe nickel, and Silver usually has nickel unless it is stated not to. Actually chromium poisoning could be quite serious if it occurs and may not be noticeable at first. Nickel usually just irritates the skin and removal of the metal and washing cures the problem though a little Cortaid will be beneficial.

Personally I would stick to the Silver without nickel (see Sabrina Silver for silver (no nickel), titanium, stainless steel, surgical steel, and tungsten carbide jewelry)

https://www.sabrinasilver.com/


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

OldMilitary said:


> Audi S5 TC
> 
> niobium I found mentioned, but no chains which is what I looked for - don't know cost but not too high for the small pieces it is produced in. I think pretty rare in jewelry except for small pieces of body jewelry which it does well because of the following
> (niobium's low toxicity and ability to be colored by anodization are particular advantages- Wikipedia)
> ...


Thank you, OldMilitary. I will also stick to stainless steel, sterling silver without nickel, surgical steel, titanium and tungsten.


----------

